

Operationalizing "startups rarely die in mid keystroke so keep typing" - dreeves
http://blog.beeminder.com/rails

======
dreeves
Summary: We're putting up a $1000 bounty to force ourselves to average one
User-Visible Improvement (UVI) to our startup per day.

This is related to the recent hacker news discussion about "achieving goals
like a mad klingon": <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2497001>

